# does anyone run ITB'S on counterflow heads?



## stapleface (Nov 13, 2005)

and if so what did you run for manegment,manifold and all the other crap to go along with it. Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## stapleface (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: does anyone run ITB'S on counterflow heads? (stapleface)*


----------



## Andrew Stauffer (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: does anyone run ITB'S on counterflow heads? (stapleface)*

It's been done. MegaSquirt to the rescue....


----------



## stapleface (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: does anyone run ITB'S on counterflow heads? (Andrew Stauffer)*

is there anymore info on this picture? manifilod,type of throttle bodys,ect.


----------



## VenaGTi (Mar 19, 2006)

*Re: does anyone run ITB'S on counterflow heads? (stapleface)*

looks like a weber intake to me..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JaYsTeR88 (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: does anyone run ITB'S on counterflow heads? (VenaGTi)*

Ive done it and am daily driving it. I used SDS for management and found DCOE spaced throttlebodies from redlineweber.com so I could use a regular weber sidedraft manifold.
Pics:
























Its a lot of fun and IMO the only way to get maximum power out of a NA motor.


----------



## stapleface (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: does anyone run ITB'S on counterflow heads? (JaYsTeR88)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cetanepusher (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: does anyone run ITB'S on counterflow heads? (stapleface)*

Can they be boosted through?


----------



## kenny_blankenship (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: does anyone run ITB'S on counterflow heads? (cetanepusher)*

yes.
BMW guys turbo'ing their //M motors go through TB's, since the better share of them have ITB's from the factory. Also, the Pulsar GTI-R over in japan comes from the _factory_ with boost and ITB's.


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: does anyone run ITB'S on counterflow heads? (cetanepusher)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cetanepusher* »_Can they be boosted through? 

Yes. It'd be easier to do this on a crossflow 8valve head or a 16V as there isn't a whole lot of room on the back of an 8V counterflow to build a plenum around the inlet to the itbs. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2L Bunny (Aug 15, 2000)

*Re: does anyone run ITB'S on counterflow heads? (Andrew Stauffer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Andrew Stauffer* »_It's been done. MegaSquirt to the rescue....









To the OP, those are Puma Racing ITB's, luckely they aren't around anymore. Although I have a hankering to build another ITB car and "fix" those up








I ran them on a generic DCOE pattern intake manifold.


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: does anyone run ITB'S on counterflow heads? (2L Bunny)*

any pics of this or any dcoe 8v sounterflow setup in a Mk2?


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: does anyone run ITB'S on counterflow heads? (Svedka)*

I have the TWM set pictured above, not in the car yet though.


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: does anyone run ITB'S on counterflow heads? (secondgen)*

you puttin it in a Mk2


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: does anyone run ITB'S on counterflow heads? (Svedka)*

yuuup


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: does anyone run ITB'S on counterflow heads? (secondgen)*

more pics of counterflow? anyone


----------



## BSD (Jul 8, 2008)

Arent you guys afraid of sucking debris into the engine as a DD?


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: (BSD)*

Can someone mesure the itb kit on a counterflow from the head to the end of the velocity stack I'm trying to find a set to use in a mk2 counterflow head most I see are in MK1's so I need to get a idea of how much room I'm gona have to work with.
help is appricated can you please put the how long and what type manifold and ITB's and finished pics are cool


----------

